# Generator



## bfawver (Jan 31, 2010)

OK, so one of the first things I need to do is purchase a generator. Most of our camping will be done with a no hook up site(s). Want to make sure I get enough generator for those situations where I need to use multiple appliances. I have read through previous posts, but decided to just ask the question, What do you current OB'ers have and use? and what are the pro's and con's to your set up?


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

bfawver said:


> OK, so one of the first things I need to do is purchase a generator. Most of our camping will be done with a no hook up site(s). Want to make sure I get enough generator for those situations where I need to use multiple appliances. I have read through previous posts, but decided to just ask the question, What do you current OB'ers have and use? and what are the pro's and con's to your set up?


We haven't done alot of dry camping... but we have bought a generator for when we do.

Honda EU3000i
*pros: *
darn near the quietest you can buy that will run a 13.5K A/C
electric start
*cons:*
price
weight (130 pounds)
desired by thieves

If I had to two it again, I'd seriously consider going with two Honda EU2000's with the parallel kit... almost as quiet...a little more cumbersome.... but more flexible options.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I use a 3000 watt Kipor

Pros: 
It runs my 15k btu a/c with other items running as well
Runs for over 24 hours on a tank of gas
Quiet
Electric start

Cons:
Heavy
....


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

We went with the 2- 2000iu route. Extended fuel system, and parallel cords. We usually only bring one when we are dry camping and alternate their use so they are not run as hard, and double their life.. When I need two, just hook em up. For me it's easier to lug 2 48 pound gen sets, as opposed to 1 150 lb set. And if 1 of my 2000's quits, I've still got the other to fall back on-I am big into redundancy.
Either route, you cant go wrong with any style inverter gen set (Yamaha, Kipor, Honda) because most (all?) have the eco throttle, which idles the gen down when there is no or light load.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Same deal here with the 2 Hondas, parallel kit and extended run fuel tank. With the extended run tank, you can basically run these so your overall experience is as if you were plugged into shore power (no getting up in the middle of the night to refill, etc.)

Got our from Wise in Chicago. Great deal and highly recommended!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

outback loft said:


> I use a 3000 watt Kipor
> 
> Pros:
> It runs my 15k btu a/c with other items running as well
> ...


Thats what I have also but a little modified to make the exhust have a different tone, not really quiter but it sounds different and better to me.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> I use a 3000 watt Kipor
> 
> Pros:
> It runs my 15k btu a/c with other items running as well
> ...


Thats what I have also but a little modified to make the exhust have a different tone, not really quiter but it sounds different and better to me.









[/quote]

I have mine mounted on a rack on the back of the trailer and run it right on the rack. It is sitting on isolators so I don't feel it inside the trailer, and I hardly ever hear it with the exhaust pointed to the driver side. That is when I do run it.

Is that just copper pipe fittings that you used to make it to the glasspack??


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

outback loft said:


> Is that just copper pipe fittings that you used to make it to the glasspack??


Yes it is, 1" copper pipe and elbows and a 1 to 1.5 to go to the glass pac. I used a single screw in each joint to tie it together.


----------



## bfawver (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks everybody! I will let you know what I decide, leaning towards the 2 hondas, with the amount of dry camping we do the redundancy will be important.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> Is that just copper pipe fittings that you used to make it to the glasspack??


Yes it is, 1" copper pipe and elbows and a 1 to 1.5 to go to the glass pac. I used a single screw in each joint to tie it together.
[/quote]

I may have to give that a try.


----------



## HRW n' Raindog (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok...well while we're on the topic of generators and shopping around for a generator, I have a question for y'all. 
As it stands right now, as a retiree, there is no way I can afford a $3K genny, much as I would like to, it's just not in the cards. I want to have one on-hand for those times I need one, but I also need one that I can afford.

That being the case, I've been keeping up with all the genny threads here, going BACK and reading older genny posts, plus shopping around on-line. I found this genny somewhere in my cyber-travels & saved the link:

GENTRON 3500w RV genny

Keep in mind that when I DO I use it, I won't be camping where there are "neighbors" close by, so if it's a tad loud, I won't be disturbing anyone but myself n' da' dog. LOL

Just reading all the specs n' features, this one seems to "have it all", including electric start, spark arrestor, etc., and the price is much more affordable for me.
Anyone have or have had one? Will I also need an inverter for appliances? I usually run the fridge n' everything else on gas, but want one on hand for the AC mostly, and to charge the battery. Pros/cons of this genny? Opinions?


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

HRW n said:


> Ok...well while we're on the topic of generators and shopping around for a generator, I have a question for y'all.
> As it stands right now, as a retiree, there is no way I can afford a $3K genny, much as I would like to, it's just not in the cards. I want to have one on-hand for those times I need one, but I also need one that I can afford.
> 
> That being the case, I've been keeping up with all the genny threads here, going BACK and reading older genny posts, plus shopping around on-line. I found this genny somewhere in my cyber-travels & saved the link:
> ...


Seems like a nice unit. Electric start is nice added feature.

If I hadn't gone with the inverter type since decibel level was my primary concern, II was going with the popular Champion one. That seemed to be a real bargain to me, if price was my main factor. I think I'vce seen it's decibel rating is 68 dB.
http://www.tractorsupply.com/champion-power-equipment-trade-3500-w-portable-gasoline-generator-4434023
http://www.cpeauto.com/46514.php

I was in a RV supply store and saw a Boliy...the store said they had good feedback on it. Seems like a steal for an inverter gen of that size.
http://store.boliygenerator.com/ Just unsure if it will live up to the reputations of Honda or Yamaha.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

With a generator you won't need an inverter to power the appliances; the a/c and microwave run on shore power, and those appliances don't know whether the shore power is coming in from your generator or a campground style power post. So both will run from your generator, but not necessarily at the same time. The power output of the generator has to be high enough to run whatever appliances you want to run simultaneously.

I suggest that you run the reefer on shore power when "dry camping " and running the genset. Saves propane, and the genset is running anyway. A little "extra" power for the reefer is essentially free.

The max generator you'll need is a 30 amp one. That duplicates what you get from the shore power post. 30 a = ~ 3600 watts. So a genset that puts out 3600 watts continuous can do it all.

The inverter-style gensets put out clean voltage that makes televisions, etc., happy. Televisions use the 60 cycle power for timing purposes, and varying the frequency above or below 60 cycles can induce wiggle, sway and jitter in the picture. Annoying and often unwatchable. A regular genset will do fine making power, but it needs to be able to stay pretty close to 60 cycles if you want to watch TV or that special DVD. Inverter-type gensets put out "clean" power at 60 cycles by their nature. Check out the Gentron specs to make sure it can hold 60 cycles when under load.

You also need to make sure the genset puts out its rated power at 120 volts; many have a 220 volt receptacle. Don't even think about getting an adapter so your shore power cord fits. 220 v into our power cords will toast everything--the TT power converter that makes DC, the microwave, the a/c, the hot water heater if on shore power, and so forth. Disasterous and $$$$$.

Good luck and let us know what you decide to do!


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

luverofpeanuts said:


> I was in a RV supply store and saw a Boliy...the store said they had good feedback on it. Seems like a steal for an inverter gen of that size.
> http://store.boliygenerator.com/ Just unsure if it will live up to the reputations of Honda or Yamaha.


I have never heard of this brand before. It says the digital microprocessor is German made but stops short of saying the unit is German manufacture. Outwardly it looks like a Yamaha 2400IS clone with red color instead of blue.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I've heard of the Boliy generators, I think they are Chinese made. If you go onto Ebay and type in "Boliy generators", they have a couple of different sizes.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Two Honda 2000's, very quiet.

I can use one at a time or link them to make a 4000 watt gen.

kevin


----------



## ecoscape (Apr 24, 2010)

I have the 2 Hondas-2000's, with parallel kit and extended run fuel tank. I usually just run one at a a time, I have the second for the hot days. I added a tach/hour meter to allow me to monitor hours run so I balance the running time.

I purchased mine from WISE and had them shipped to a UPS depot and picked them up from there.


----------



## HRW n' Raindog (Aug 23, 2010)

hautevue said:


> With a generator you won't need an inverter to power the appliances; the a/c and microwave run on shore power, and those appliances don't know whether the shore power is coming in from your generator or a campground style power post. So both will run from your generator, but not necessarily at the same time. The power output of the generator has to be high enough to run whatever appliances you want to run simultaneously.
> 
> I suggest that you run the reefer on shore power when "dry camping " and running the genset. Saves propane, and the genset is running anyway. A little "extra" power for the reefer is essentially free.
> 
> ...


 THANKS for a lot of good information regarding gen choices and options that is very understandable to me! I'm still researching generators, but liked the Gentron because it IS affordable to me, and it does have a lot of what I want...will definetly check on the load cycle before purchasing any generator! Cuz' I do enjoy watching a good movie on DVD on a chilly fall evening!

I have a "folder" full of camper info, and I'm gonna' copy your post to add to it!
Again, thank you for explaining it all! 
Maybe you should write a book: 
"PICKING OUT AN RV GENSET FOR DUMMIES"!! 
I'd be first in line to buy! LOL


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

kipor 3k


----------

